# Frage zu Animation Shop 3



## Psycho_Dad (7. September 2005)

Ahoi.
Ich habe mit 3D Max eine Animation erstellt und diese dann nicht als AVI sonder alle Bilder einzelnd als JPG gespeichert. Nun möchte ich diese Bilder hintereinander zu einem Video zusammen setzen. Dafür habe ich an meinem Arbeits-PC Animation Shop 3. Keine Ahnung ob wir hier noch was anderes haben, da ich nicht weiss, mit welchem Programm ich sowas noch machen könnte.
Ich habe die Bilder alle in die Animation eingefügt und das als Video gepeichert. Als Codec habe ich "Cinepak Codec" ausgewählt. Ich kann dort nur 3 Varianten auswählen.
Wenn ich dann die AVI Datei abspiele, dann habe ich ein Video mit einer Qualität, die wie von 320 x 240 auf 1024 x 768 vergrössert aussieht. Also total verschwommen. Ausserdem ruckelt es derbst. Bei 3D Max habe ich 25 Bilder die Sekunde für die Animation eingestellt.

Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Animation Shop und hier kennt sich auch niemand wirklich damit aus. Echt schlimm bei einem 2700 Mann Betrieb. :-\
Es gibt ja nun diesen schmucken "Animations Wizard". Bei dem kann man doch recht idiotensicher alles einstellen. Gibt es denn noch irgendwo etwas, das ich beachten muss, damit ich ein Gescheites Video aus den einzelnen Bildern erstellen kann, oder liegt es vielleicht auch nur am Codec?

Vielen Dank, für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## Ronja0 (16. Mai 2013)

na soweit ich das weiß, kann man keine Videos im Anishop3 erstellen, sondern nur Animationen, die doch sehr minimal sind


----------



## Zinken (16. Mai 2013)

Cinepak ist ein Uralt-Codec, der für heutige Ansprüche keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse liefert. Z.B. mit  Virtual Dub (gibt es auch als Portable-Version ohne Installation) kannst Du aus den Einzelbildern erstmal ein unkomprimiertes Avi machen ('Video/Frame Rate': 25fps, 'Video/Compression' 'uncompressed'). Das wandelst Du dann mit einem Encoder Deiner Wahl in ein entsprechendes Format (z.B. h264). Ich verwende dafür meist Super: http://www.erightsoft.com/Superdc.html
Der Qualität zuliebe würde ich die Einzelbilder auch nicht als jpg speichern, sondern als tga oder tif.


----------

